# Sailing With Kids Webinar



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

SSCA has asked me to put together a webinar on sailing and cruising with children. I have the rough draft put together, but am reaching out to inform others of it and see what topics they might want me to discuss.

Frankly, there is no way we are going to cover everything in an hour or so, as I shared with Dave, but I at least want to give a good overview and the things that have worked for us (and things that have not). I also want to make sure I have covered the key questions that others feel are important.

The areas which we will discuss are:


Safety at sea (If BoatUS will allow it, as I am doing an article on this. I do not think it will be a problem).
Keeping the kids entertained (If BOATUS will allow it, as I am completing an article on this. I do not think it will be a problem.)
Education Aboard (this one will be long)
What the life is like including positives ad negatives
Sea Sickness (if BOATUS will allow it as I have been contracted for an article on this. I do not think it will be a problem).
Boat considerations.
Social Realities, both positive and negatives.

I could almost spend an hour on any one of those subjects... but hope to at least give a brief overview. I am open to thoughts and comments from others on things they might be interested in knowing.

For information on how to participate in the Webinar, I will point you to Dave (S/V Auspicious). Those are the kinds of details he will be able to help with.

Let me know.

Brian


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

The last time I checked there are about 8,000 faces in SSCA. I'm proud to be one of them, and the one that invited Brian to talk about cruising with kids at Seven Seas U (SSU). I'm very excited to support sharing information about kids on cruising boats. I don't have children of my own, but when I see cruising kids I envy their maturity, their experience, their relationships with family and friends.

One of the things we would like to hear about is what your areas of interest are. We see Brian's overview presentation as an introduction to what will become a series that provides more detail on the areas you would like counsel about. Post here, write me, write Brian, take the overview and then give us feedback. At the end of the day it is up to you.

When we schedule the first webinar we'll post here and on Seven Seas U , where there will be registration. SSCA SSU webinars are open to anyone; SSCA members get a discount.

sail fast and eat well, dave
Dave Skolnick S/V Auspicious
SSCA Board of Directors, Immediate Past President
Seven Seas U
SSCA Annapolis Cruising Station


----------



## vtsailguy (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey cruising dad,

If you need help on the boat schooling part, shoot me a pm.

I teach at a school of education (I teach teachers) and there are a few things that need to be considered that have developed in the last couple of years that has not filtered from public schools to the homeschooling crowd.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

vtsailguy said:


> Hey cruising dad,
> 
> If you need help on the boat schooling part, shoot me a pm.
> 
> I teach at a school of education (I teach teachers) and there are a few things that need to be considered that have developed in the last couple of years that has not filtered from public schools to the homeschooling crowd.


THanks for the offer! Do you remember how to factor binomials? Hehe. Just kidding.

Look forward to seeing ya ou here!!

Brian


----------

